# Grassman??



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

Ok, so I sit down in front of the tube and trun on one of my favorite channels.. the history channel. So they start taking about Ohio's "grasman". I am thinking its some dude selling pot in Columbus or something.... Its a BIGFOOT in Ohio!! Ok, whatever dude... So where are they looking?? Salt Fork!!! Great!!! Like I am going to be able to get the wife to go to Salt Fork now!! I just hope I forget about this by archery season......


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I caught some of this too. I kinda just scoffed at it at first. But then, I caught myself thinking of all the remote places that I currently and have already been fishing. Nobody would even be able to hear me scream.  

I'd probably scare the sasquatch anyways seeing that im bigger than him.


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll admit it.

Bigfoot was my personal boogie man growing up.
I believed.
I watched everything and read everything I could about him.
I lived next to a long stretch of woodland along the GMR.
He scared the crap outta me.
Night fishing that river was the bravest thing I've ever done.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

* I Watched That And Thought There Went Night Fishing With Wifeie. , If SomeONE Goes Out There A Lets A Big Scream At Night You Can Bet There Will Be Dark Water Some Where Out Behind A Boat Full Of Catfishermen. He He He Ha Ha , Oh Man Did You Hear That ??

No Longer Salt Fork Now Big Fork.

Moose*


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have heard of alot of bigfoot sightings in the southern stark county area, tusc county area. Around attwood and the tusc river. You come across alot of this online. As far as Im concerned I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I taped that last night I will have to watch it, I believed alot as a kid as well, watching movies like boggey creek we go to Salt Fork often and stay in the cabins..maybe I should make this really fun and wake up the kids..give them something to think about the next time we go


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

I just have to bring someone with me I can outrun. I guess.....


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I saw that to. It was very boring and completely not believable. That show is lame. Somehow, I am not surprised though that they have a story of a sasquatch in southern Ohio. 

CG


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

http://www.hauntedcuyahoga.com/grassman.htm

Real!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

That show is awful. I've lost respect for the history channel. It is all based on heresay, rumors, legends, myths. No factual content to that show at all.
And of all places Saltfork. They should have filmed that show during deer gun season, now that would be entertaining.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

That was Rosie Odonnel in a ape suit without the mask!


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

Did you guys see the part where they found a "grassman" nest? Looked like a hunting blind to me, lol. Seems to me that if an 8' tall hairy beast was nesting there, they should have found some hairs...no? Only then could they have discovered it was Rosie O"donald and Ann Coulter's love nest!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

In the Great Lakes area Native American lore there is a "water panther" which is sort of a river-based bogeyman - sound to me like a way for parents to keep their little kids away from the water.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah I saw the nest part, that was funny. I do watch that show from time to time for good humor and to bug my wife.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

And I also forgot about the "sasquatch triangle" or something like that in Coshocton county. For those who may be wondering what the "sasquatch triangle" is, this is an area of very high bigfoot/sasquatch/Rosie Odenel/Grassman activity with numerous sasquatch/ Rosie beasts calling this area home.


----------



## My Girl Robot (Apr 22, 2004)

I watched a little. Read this
http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=14646


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

OK I read that report, and it sounds like a skinny dipper out for an early morning swim.


----------



## My Girl Robot (Apr 22, 2004)

If one looks at that report closely from The Bigfoot Field Researchers Organization, the guy filed the report TWENTY YEARS after the sighting, and stated that he was the sole witness. Now, I've been fishing at Antrim for at least 35 years, and can honestly say I've never been the only person out there, fishing or otherwise, I'm callin' BS.
I've seen every episode of Monster Quest, and I'm not a TV watcher. My grandparents owned a summer home at Piedmont so I've spent a lot of time in this region of Ohio. Last night was the first time I ever heard of "Grassman".
This could be the show that jumps the shark for MQ, too bad the filler gets mixed in with some otherwise solid episodes. Time will tell.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I found this pic of Grassman on another site..it appears to be authentic!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

damn,lew.i've always thought of myself as fearless,but running into that thing on a dark river bank would scare the bejesus out of me


----------



## fishin' gringo (May 1, 2008)

I agree with the poster about the nest and not finding any hairs. The other thing that raises questions with me is how come they have never found remains? and my other question is why has one never been hit by a car or truck. Now I admit im not a hunter so I dont spend anytime in the woods but I gotta believe that as many people that hunt salt fork something should have been found by now.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Suprised me they did not mention the big foot conference held at salt fork lodge every spring. Used to have a very large driver that worked for us, brother and I were going to set him up in a gorilla costume and set him lose in the woods during the conference a couple years ago, but figured he would get shot so he chickened out. Was kinda nifty to see cabins that I have stayed in many times on tv tho.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

scallop said:


> Suprised me they did not mention the big foot conference held at salt fork lodge every spring. Used to have a very large driver that worked for us, brother and I were going to set him up in a gorilla costume and set him lose in the woods during the conference a couple years ago, but figured he would get shot so he chickened out. Was kinda nifty to see cabins that I have stayed in many times on tv tho.


Thats funny!
I seen part of the show.
I completely lost it when I seen the "decoy"


----------



## fishin' gringo (May 1, 2008)

One more thing id like to add. My father-in-laws family owned some property down in the area Salt Fork is now, and he has never heard of such, he played in those woods quite often as a child.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

ill be honest. i like the monsterquest shows. i think they are neat. but that grass man thing has got to be crap. next thing you know they are gonna think that dudes remote controlled helicopter he was flyin at night with the infrared camera is a ufo. with all the people who go to salt fork and that many people who hunt it, would have either seen it or shot that thing if it was real.


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

Its like tis guys... If that thing lives and decides to move to Harrison county, Its gettin lead... lots of it. Unless it wears saftey orange?......


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

scallop said:


> Suprised me they did not mention the big foot conference held at salt fork lodge every spring. Used to have a very large driver that worked for us, brother and I were going to set him up in a gorilla costume and set him lose in the woods during the conference a couple years ago, but figured he would get shot so he chickened out. Was kinda nifty to see cabins that I have stayed in many times on tv tho.


Same here on the cabins..when the were getting ready to send up there little wirlybird I thought I had stayed in those exact cabins, I kinda like some of the monsterquest shows as well but this one was kinda lame, with as many deer that are around those cabins/lodge that heat sensor should have lit up like Times Square.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

I watched that too, pretty intresting, but they found absolutly nothing, no evidence anything exsisted, 

Growing up in Willard close to celeryville, we always heard about the muck monster, Supposibly a creature which resembled the creature from the black lagoon, was living in the muck area. As kids it scared the bagibas out of us as our parents would drive thru celeryville and as high schoolers / adults we'd cruise around celeryville trying to scare the girls.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I had the kids google grassman and they read all about it. The seed is planted now all I need to do is put a little water on it while were down at AEP camping this summer. This is going to be good.


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

squid_1 said:


> I had the kids google grassman and they read all about it. The seed is planted now all I need to do is put a little water on it while were down at AEP camping this summer. This is going to be good.


Your sick and I thinks its great!!!


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

My 14 year old son wears a size 12 shoe. They do exist in Ohio and grow rapidly.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Dude, the Grassman!

Yeah, pretty good grass, man.

No, No. it's the Grassman!

Yeah, that's what I said.....

  :S


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

FishinDawg said:


> I watched that too, pretty intresting, but they found absolutly nothing, no evidence anything exsisted,
> 
> Growing up in Willard close to celeryville, we always heard about the muck monster, Supposibly a creature which resembled the creature from the black lagoon, was living in the muck area. As kids it scared the bagibas out of us as our parents would drive thru celeryville and as high schoolers / adults we'd cruise around celeryville trying to scare the girls.


I too grew up in Willard and was subjected to tales of the muck monster. The pot holes in the gravel roads around the muck farms were his footprints, and if my brother and I were acting up we would supposedly be dropped off and left for the monster. That or sold to the gypsies, who were in fact migrant workers, and who probably would have readily bought us...


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

corndawg said:


> My 14 year old son wears a size 12 shoe. They do exist in Ohio and grow rapidly.


Well,,, I where a 15... It must be true.... I guess I have to sell the house and build a grass hut..


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

That or sold to the gypsies, who were in fact migrant workers, and who probably would have readily bought us...


LOL....I worked out in the muck for 3 summers for Weirs Brothers....and Yes they would have bought you...but not for slave labor....


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

To believe this crap you would have to be ON Grass(,)Man! I think it's terrible how channels that were at least superficially educational a few years ago can only get viewers if they have shows based upon non-scientific crap such as bigfoot! When have any of you read a full feature National Geographic article about bigfoot? Watching the National Geographic Channel is completely different! A bunch of the shows on now are either about ghosts, bigfoot, godzilla, kingkong, rosie, etc.! Discovery and History are even worse!! I knew it was going downhill when TLC turned into a home improvement/reality show channel. Our society is getting dumb guys, it's gettin' reaaal dumb.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Somebody just sent me this, sounds like Russell Park,

http://gcbro.com/OHgeauga0001.html

I don't wanna believe in Rosie Odonnell, but I believe in Bigfoot.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

while these shows aren't very scientifically sound, I do find them interesting. I am a firm believer in peer reviewed studies and hard evidence, too. 

IMO having discussions about bigfoot, or ghosts, or whatever can be an interesting mental exercise in how to debate or argue a topic. I think it is also interesting to discus the Flat Earth Society and how they rationalize their beliefs even though I am pretty sure the Earth isn't flat 

Also, there are examples, such as the Okapi  which were once considered to be an imaginary beast!

I do 100% agree with your last statement. 





Mushijobah said:


> To believe this crap you would have to be ON Grass(,)Man! I think it's terrible how channels that were at least superficially educational a few years ago can only get viewers if they have shows based upon non-scientific crap such as bigfoot! When have any of you read a full feature National Geographic article about bigfoot? Watching the National Geographic Channel is completely different! A bunch of the shows on now are either about ghosts, bigfoot, godzilla, kingkong, rosie, etc.! Discovery and History are even worse!! I knew it was going downhill when TLC turned into a home improvement/reality show channel. Our society is getting dumb guys, it's gettin' reaaal dumb.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Well I will bring up an old thread. 

I have heard "bigfoot" I have heard plenty of stories and seen family members come back in shock like they have been abducted by a UFO.

Heres a map lets just say I want go camping in Tuscawarus County without a gun anymore. 

Plus I would really like to get the price tag on his head. 

This maps shows dots where 5 or more sightings have been spotted though it has been spotted all over the state. Madison Union Franklin Tipp City all around Ohio.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

People have a great imagination.

I've lived here in "Appalachia Ohio" for a long time,
fishing,hunting,camping my whole life. Never have 
been lucky enough to see "Grassman" yet.

From Hocking Hills & Wayne National to Highland Town,
Salt Fork,Piedmont,Clendenning,Leesville & Tappen. 

I've seen eagles,owls,hawks and buzzards (up close),
have even seen a black bear & otters.
The only things I have not come across yet is "Timber
Rattlers" and "Grassman".

IMHO it seems to be a tourism scheme, I believe that some
people would say anything to get people to visit this mostly
depressed area. The History Channel coming here must have 
been a "God Send" to help get the word out.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

come on, your just mad because "grassman" is stealing your thunder "bonemann" lol..JK


----------

